# add9 arpeggio fun



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

[video=youtube;hKnzPfkzIPY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKnzPfkzIPY[/video]


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Very nice, simple arpeggios always work for me!
Edit: please allow me to say this is not a simple arpeggio but in its melodic structure (or intervals), I usually need lots of practice to play something like that fluently and be able to use it in my chops. Thanks for posting, I subscribed to the channel.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhyzed (Jan 28, 2008)

cool - Eric Johnsony


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Thank you. Very enjoyable!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you. 


Sent from my Macintosh telephone using Tapatalk.


----------

